# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  I suggest everybody watches this...

## yeahyeahyeah

Especially those where hairloss is destroying their lives.


He is spot on.

----------


## UK_



----------


## Davey Jones

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRX1yOd7P6M


 Yeah, and?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRX1yOd7P6M


 Steroids are not a magic pill.

You still have to train and eat right. He trained like a bitch.

If you are lazy and do **** all, you wont get results, period.

----------


## UK_

Yeah but he might have avoided all those emergency heart surgeries had he not dabbled with roids.

Wasnt his grandfather a Nazi?

----------


## Davey Jones

> Yeah but he might have avoided all those emergency heart surgeries had he not dabbled with roids.


 I bet those heart surgeries had nothing to do with him being born with a bicuspid aortic valve.

----------


## mpb47

Surprised he did not lose hair because of them....

----------


## UK_

How the UK bombed cities in Germany?

*Holocaust exaggerated?* :EEK!: 

Sorry - am I ****ing reading this correctly? :EEK!: 

Did I slip up somewhere & end up on White Power Stormfront forum?? :EEK!: 

Zionists??? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ****ing hell.


...

.....*Holocaust exaggerated?* :EEK!:

----------


## 25 going on 65

"Being a Nazi means nothing"? "No black soldiers" helped liberate concentration camps? 
Is this some kind of twisted joke?

----------


## lalala

> You middle-aged, overweight, bald hater. What is your problem? Arnold trained like crazy. Have you ever trained that hard in the gym? Do you know what it is like? You need amazing mental strength to PUSH and PUSH those last few reps even when your body is telling you not to. That will-power to get out of bed and go to the gym, even when you feel like staying at home and watching a movie.
> 
> And a Nazi? Get a life. You're so pathetic for even trying to mention that. Being a Nazi or related to a Nazi means nothing. All it shows is that you're a stooge for the one-sided history of the allies. Go on, look into how your grandfathers bombed innocent German women and children for no military benefit - just to scare them. Or dropping NUCLEAR BOMBS on two civillian cities in Japan. Or how about the holocaust being exaggerated, and that your little six million number can't be sustained by even the most ardent Zionists. Whatever, as long as Spielberg and other jews keep making a new Nazi or WWII film year in year out it probably won't matter. I think you'd like the one he made about black soldiers liberating the "concentration camps"... oh wait, NO BLACK SOLDIERS DID AND IT WAS ALL A LIE. Oh well, idiots still believed it and Spielberg got rich off it.
> 
> @mpb47 Hair loss from roids can be stopped with fin. Also, if you're smart about it and cycle properly you can avoid most of the sides. I might take roids in a few years if I don't get the gains I want. I'm just afraid of the hair loss aspects.


 Wow, Highlander. I always thought you were a total idiot but now you've stopped to a new level. You might want to get out the history books are reread a bunch of sections. Either that or stop going to your local KKK meetings where you are obviously getting a lot of your info.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Wow, Highlander. I always thought you were a total idiot but now you've stopped to a new level. You might want to get out the history books are reread a bunch of sections. Either that or stop going to your local KKK meetings where you are obviously getting a lot of your info.


 Im surprised highlander isn't bitching at the fact that arnold has hair.

----------


## UK_

*Holocaust exaggerated?* :EEK!:

----------


## Davey Jones

> *Holocaust exaggerated?*


 To be fair, the Holocaust does seem to be greatly exaggerated.  Both sides committed horrible atrocities, so the Allies had to make sure the crimes of the Axis powers were so overwhelmingly horrifying that none of them hanged too, right beside the Nazi officers as they should have.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Well if there's anything in that rant I can agree with, it's that at least here in the USA, schools often teach a 1 sided view of WWII history and almost any history having to do with America. (whitewashed patriotism)

However things like Holocaust denial, and trying to erase the role of black soldiers in the war, quite frankly offend the sh*t out of me. It's especially a red flag because of other things I've seen Highlander post....saying people of Latin descent are definitively "not attractive," attacking posters for having interethnic relationships, insulting a male model  because "he looks like a greasy Moroccan" who "no self-respecting European would touch," and on it goes

This is supposed to be a safe place for hair loss sufferers of all ethnicities, genders, sexual orientations etc. It cannot fulfill that role if people are allowed to post prejudice messages that just don't belong on a hair loss forum in any way. Even if he really believes these things (and I hope he doesn't, or at least I hope he will outgrow them eventually), this is a totally inappropriate place to voice these opinions.
I identify with some of his personal suffering as a fellow hair loss sufferer, but Jesus man, this is Bald Truth Talk, not Stormfront

----------


## 25 going on 65

> To be fair, the Holocaust does seem to be greatly exaggerated.  Both sides committed horrible atrocities, so the Allies had to make sure the crimes of the Axis powers were so overwhelmingly horrifying that none of them hanged too, right beside the Nazi officers as they should have.


 Maybe some western institutions will try to overemphasize the holocaust to minimize war crimes by the allies, but to write off important elements of history as "Zionism" is taking it too far. It's a very old talking point that anyone can see for themselves on white power websites.
I just don't think this is appropriate on a hair loss forum. People of all backgrounds suffer from balding and they can't feel safe and comfortable here if the community doesn't stand up to certain kinds of posts. That's my opinion anyway.

----------


## Davey Jones

> Maybe some western institutions will try to overemphasize the holocaust to minimize war crimes by the allies, but to write off important elements of history as "Zionism" is taking it too far. It's a very old talking point that anyone can see for themselves on white power websites.
> I just don't think this is appropriate on a hair loss forum. People of all backgrounds suffer from balding and they can't feel safe and comfortable here if the community doesn't stand up to certain kinds of posts. That's my opinion anyway.


 Yeah, I agree.  It's a shame that the only options out there for school kids are the bullshit fairy tales in history books or the jackass Neonazism on the internet.  At very worst, this should be on the random topics section.  At best, it shouldn't be here at all.

And worst of all this is supposed to be a thread about Arnold!  Cool story: I was at the last Arnold Classic.  The chick I went with and I were starting to get pretty loopy feeling (probably from taking maybe 12 servings worth of random free preworkouts), so we went out in the hall for some air.  All'a the sudden, a cop backs us up, tells us, "You can't stand there."  I asked him why, but before he could answer, a golf car starts driving by with Arnold sitting on the back.  The guy was, like, two feet from me.  I didn't know what to do, so I just bashfully said, "...What's up, man?"  He nodded _right_ at me.  I think.  Could have been just a nod, but I'm pretty sure it was for me.  It was like a dream, I tell you what.  That guy is all kinds of awesome.

Swooning again.

----------


## UK_

> Yeah, I agree.  It's a shame that the only options out there for school kids are the bullshit fairy tales in history books or the jackass Neonazism on the internet.  At very worst, this should be on the random topics section.  At best, it shouldn't be here at all.
> 
> And worst of all this is supposed to be a thread about Arnold!  Cool story: I was at the last Arnold Classic.  The chick I went with and I were starting to get pretty loopy feeling (probably from taking maybe 12 servings worth of random free preworkouts), so we went out in the hall for some air.  All'a the sudden, a cop backs us up, tells us, "You can't stand there."  I asked him why, but before he could answer, a golf car starts driving by with Arnold sitting on the back.  The guy was, like, two feet from me.  I didn't know what to do, so I just bashfully said, "...What's up, man?"  He nodded _right_ at me.  I think.  Could have been just a nod, but I'm pretty sure it was for me.  It was like a dream, I tell you what.  That guy is all kinds of awesome.
> 
> Swooning again.


 Did you ask him for some steroids?

----------


## Davey Jones

> Did you ask him for some steroids?


 Couldn't with the cop right there, man.  We live in a world full of immature 12 year olds who are strangely concerned about what adults decide to do with their own bodies, even if they don't know a thing about what they're talking about.  Know anyone like that, UK_?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I really used to have a good deal of sympathy for Highlander and his issues with hair loss until I read that absolute horsesh** that he wrote about the Holocaust being exaggerated or the Allies bombing innocent people just to scare them.  That is really just idiotic lunacy and for him to dispute facts that have been proven by historians, etc. is really just insane and offensive.  
I mean, Spencer was nice enough to allow him to continue to post on the message boards after more people than ever wanted him banned, and he goes and repays him and everyone else with this bullsh**.  
These posts really do detract from the empathetic safe place and cameraderie among hair loss sufferers that is fostered on these message boards.  I've seen posters on here and heard callers on Spencer's show from all walks of life: straight, gay, black, white, male, and female.  All points of their view are respected as they should be.  Highlander's postings really are really f***ed up and they really have no place on a hair loss forum.

----------


## UK_

> Couldn't with the cop right there, man.  We live in a world full of immature 12 year olds who are strangely concerned about what adults decide to do with their own bodies, even if they don't know a thing about what they're talking about.  Know anyone like that, UK_?


 No, we live in a world where people take illegal drugs because they think they know what they're doing, then go running and crying to medical science when they have an overdose or ruin their health.

Strange how you use the example of "immature 12 year olds" upon those who speak against the use of illicit drug use, because as far as I was aware, taking illegal drugs makes YOU the idiotic child.

I wont even go into your stupid comments about the holocaust being exaggerated, yes the allies committed attrocities (collateral damage) but the allied forces didnt start wars and massacre people because they were ethnic slavs, polish, jews or gypsies. The German Nazi dictator was probably the greatest liar of the 20th century, if you're having trouble comprehending the massacres across Poland instigated by the Nazis, go there, and ask the people, ask those who were shipped off to Auschwitz if you can still find any that are still alive.

I doubt they spent 60 years of their lives lying through their teeth, and the video footage of the hoards of polish citizens lined up  in the streets awaiting the firing squad are enough to convince me that Goebbels' _"New European Order"_ (Neuordnung Europas), which itself outlined the extinction of ethnic slavs/jews etc, was a real & factual plan they had already begun implementing for Europe.

Britain had her own fair share of Nazi sympathisers & appeasers (often for economic purposes over ideological), they were all tried and done for treason after the war.  IMO they should have been shipped off to Poland to clear up the mountains of corpses at the death camps.

----------


## UK_

I honestly thought this was the last place I'd find one of these "StormFront" internet neo-nazi zionist conspiracy loons, I suppose September 11th was also orchestrated by the "elite jewish establishment" lol.  And the elite jews & freemasons are all plotting to bring in micro chips and enslave the human race and they're getting this technology from the Royal families that are really lizards that are in contact with aliens that live on a planet called Nibiru.

Yeah... internet conspiracies eh...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8ce...feature=relmfu

----------


## UK_

I understand your perspective, I know all about the "Nazi sympathy" side of the story- and its nothing but a bag of bullshit.

What were the jews and ethnic slavs doing in those "labour/death camps" in the first place? 

The world is moving forward, national socialism and nazi Germany is dead & gone.  I celebrate the fact that Hitler & his crazed ideas are mostly dead.

Grow up.

----------


## Davey Jones

> No, we live in a world where people take illegal drugs because they think they know what they're doing, then go running and crying to medical science when they have an overdose or ruin their health.
> 
> Strange how you use the example of "immature 12 year olds" upon those who speak against the use of illicit drug use, because as far as I was aware, taking illegal drugs makes YOU the idiotic child.


 "Medical science" ruins way more people's health than steroids ever did.  This is just new aged Refer Madness.  Are you really this brainwashed?




> I wont even go into your stupid comments about the holocaust being exaggerated, yes the allies committed attrocities (collateral damage)


 To call Hiroshima collateral damage is arguable.  To call Nagasaki collateral damage is stupidity on par with Nazi sympathizing.  The list of civilian cities destroyed just to scare the enemy is disgusting.  Dresden, a city full of innocent civilians, was incinerated basically just as a way for the Allies to say to the Axis Powers, "Oh yeah, we'll go there."

It is not conspiracy theory to think that the victors of a war get to say what happened, and often skew the facts to their favor.  That is historical fact.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDxn0Xfqkgw

----------


## neversaynever

> I honestly thought this was the last place I'd find one of these "StormFront" internet neo-nazi zionist conspiracy loons, I suppose September 11th was also orchestrated by the "elite jewish establishment" lol.  And the elite jews & freemasons are all plotting to bring in micro chips and enslave the human race and they're getting this technology from the Royal families that are really lizards that are in contact with aliens that live on a planet called Nibiru.
> 
> Yeah... internet conspiracies eh...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8ce...feature=relmfu


 Bug is a great movie! So bizzare. 

Just because youtube is flooded with depressive morons who see everything as a conspiracy, does not mean that there is no truth to it. Put aside the crazy reptile myth (not a new thing, its over 5000 years old) and is even part of some peoples religions. In fact, many current religions.

Bankers and other powerful people have controlled the west for a very long time. Money is power. Past US presidents have warned many times of the hidden problems in their banking system.

I remember my history teacher, during a WW2 class, saying "I wish i could teach you the real truth about it all".

Noone knew what he meant, noone cared too. He didn't elaborate. I remember him quickly changing the subject.

There is no doubt the nazi's slaughtered many, but there is much more to everything (banking, ww2, 9/11 etc) than we will ever know. EVERYTHING is money.

How many british and american people are willing to admit that their countries are responsible for most of the worlds current political problems?

I've noticed when I speak to friends about it, most of them hide views which are quite shocking. They wash it over nicely in that liberal front, but it's there. There is an underlying darkness in the heart of Britain, which I slightly equate to Nazi's. Its just become the measure of evil, to make ourselves feel more righteous. We use these regimes to cover the fact that Britain is responsible for, or played a big part in, a HUGE amount of current political unrest. Facism, in the old sense doesn't exist anymore. It's a new hidden facism, buried in economics, political jargon, and disinformation.

Im not making ANY excuses for Hitler. But its amusing when people use the obvious evils, to make themselves feel better about their own countries evils.

----------


## UK_

> "Medical science" ruins way more people's health than steroids ever did.  This is just new aged Refer Madness.  Are you really this brainwashed?


 lol does it?  Please give me some examples of how medical science is ruining lives. 

You stated we live in a world where adults are told what to do with their own bodies - and you're AGAINST that lol.

I would correct you on that however, because there are places in this world, _uncivilized places_, where you can do whatever the damn hell you like with yourself, you can rub yourself in jelly and have a bath in heroin, strangely, I dont see many of YOUR KIND in any rush to go live there, you should go, you wont even have to pay tax!  Go!  What are you waiting for?  

I dont pay my taxes to have them help junkie ****ers who _"wanted to do what they liked to their own bodies"_- perhaps the *ABUSE* of drugs could be stemmed if they actually handed out tougher sentences, in the UK, there are places where a bag of heroin can be obtained faster then a pizza.

And a two year suspended sentence for someone who sold wraps of heroin on a daily basis for 5 years is probably why.


*I have never denied that the damage caused by the allies was atrocious - but you're an idiot if you think you can sit there and say you would have handled the situation better.  My original point was to put a rest to your assumption regarding the "evils" of the allies - because if the Nazis had not started to target ethnics slavs, jews, blacks and gypsies through a brutal domestic dictatorship THERE WOULDNT HAVE BEEN A WAR TO BEGIN WITH.*

----------


## Davey Jones

> lol does it?  Please give me some examples of how medical science is ruining lives. 
> 
> You stated we live in a world where adults are told what to do with their own bodies - and you're AGAINST that lol.
> 
> I would correct you on that however, because there are places in this world, _uncivilized places_, where you can do whatever the damn hell you like with yourself, you can rub yourself in jelly and have a bath in heroin, strangely, I dont see many of YOUR KIND in any rush to go live there, you should go, you wont even have to pay tax!  Go!  What are you waiting for?  
> 
> I dont pay my taxes to have them help junkie ****ers who _"wanted to do what they liked to their own bodies"_- perhaps the *ABUSE* of drugs could be stemmed if they actually handed out tougher sentences, in the UK, there are places where a bag of heroin can be obtained faster then a pizza.
> 
> And a two year suspended sentence for someone who sold wraps of heroin on a daily basis for 5 years is probably why.
> ...


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrMmiUSVRRI

----------


## UK_

@Refer Madness...

They should pull out a documentary called "Crank Madness" and talk about how methamphetamine is really a safe drug and ADULTS should be allowed to use it... so long as you are an adult you should be allowed to use crank.

.... you have children?

**** them, have some crank!

We should also put a hold on medical science and spend more money buying illegal drugs - im sure alzheimer’s, cancer, diabetes, AIDS HIV and our general lifespans will resolve themselves, if we have a global pandemic?... fcuk that lets get high!!!!

----------


## UK_

Has anyone tried injecting meth into their scalps to see if ir grows anything?

Why were so many Nazi soldiers NW1?

----------


## 25 going on 65

OP: let this thread be a lesson to you about posting Arnold interviews. You must have known this would turn into a big argument about racism, failed drug laws, war, and all kinds of other big social issues.
You master baiter you!

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> OP: let this thread be a lesson to you about posting Arnold interviews. You must have known this would turn into a big argument about racism, failed drug laws, war, and all kinds of other big social issues.
> You master baiter you!


 Actually I didn't - then again I am not american. So dont know how he has actually done.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Actually I didn't - then again I am not american. So dont know how he has actually done.


 lol I was just joking with that post.

----------


## UK_

> This is too good. UK, Britain was unaware of so-called "ethnic cleansing" until AFTER the war. Your ignorance is outstanding. I STRONGLY recommend you at least watch the first part of this video. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1MOTRIdVuQ


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwESraWEpSU

----------


## BMartin9000

> Especially those where hairloss is destroying their lives.
> 
> 
> He is spot on.


 Very inspirational.

----------

